# A little help with conjoined twins?



## Shoprocks (May 10, 2012)

Hi everyone. This particular question is about disease and might get a bit morbid, but not without reason.

I’m writing a graphic novel about adult conjoined twins who consider separating through surgery but decide it's not worth the risk of losing one of them.

I need a plot device that requires they separate. I'm thinking one twin (René) gets sick and could infect the other (Ali) unless he gets treatment--but I can't figure out why they would need to be separated in order to be treated. This seems like the best option, though, because the illness symbolizes René's depression and the fact that it will affect Ali's life unless he seeks treatment.

Ideas for illnesses (they don't have to make medical sense)? I’ve talked to my friends and brainstormed a few things myself.
-Transforming into “something you are not” – characteristics of a relevant animal, insect, or other creature
-A barrier to the rest of the world, or an inability to feel or interact
-This one was kind of interesting—the blood slowly drains from René’s muscles, causing him to grow weak and tired (symptoms of depression). It fills up inside him and needs to be purged, but there’s a point at which he’s drowning in his own self and unable to purge (like a person who just wants to cry everything out but is unable to find any relief). It’s my favorite, but is it a bit strange? Also, I can’t figure out why it’s only treatable when they’re separated.

All responses are appreciated. I *love* speculating on the dynamics of conjoined twins, but right now I’ll just focus on this.


----------



## Potty (May 10, 2012)

Cancer. one twin could be a smoker, get cancer which spreads to the lynphanodes (spelling) and will eventually spread to the twin if they aren't cut apart. Since cancer is pretty robust, it would be a good reason to have the seperate as the Kemo etc will probably do a lot of damage and then there is the risk of a relapse.


----------

